# Zidane torna al Real Madrid. E' fatta.



## Moffus98 (11 Marzo 2019)

Bomba lanciata pochi minuti fa da Josep Pedrerol, giornalista di El Chiringuito TV, canale molto vicino al Real Madrid. Il nuovo allenatore del Real sarà Zidane, annuncio nei prossimi giorni.

Anche Marca conferma: Zidane nuovo allenatore del Real Madrid. In serata l'annuncio.

Arrivata l’ufficialita

Le dichiarazioni di Zidane in conferenza:"Un ritorno di Ronaldo? Non è questo il tema. Tutti sanno che cosa ha vinto qui e cosa ha rappresentato per questo club, ma non è questo il momento giusto per parlarne. Torno qui perché non posso dire di no né al presidente Florentino Perez, né al Real Madrid. Ho rifiutato altre offerte e adesso sono qui. Sto pensando solo alle prossime partite di Liga che restano e a come fare bene. E' un giorno speciale per tutti. Sono molto felice di tornare a casa. Voglio riportare il Real Madrid ai livelli che merita. Da domani si comincia a lavorare".


----------



## Capitan T (11 Marzo 2019)

Conferme anche da giornalisti Sky, nel pomeriggio esonero Solari e rientro Zidane


----------



## iceman. (11 Marzo 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Bomba lanciata pochi minuti fa da Josep Pedrerol, giornalista di El Chiringuito TV, canale molto vicino al Real Madrid. Il nuovo allenatore del Real sarà Zidane, annuncio nei prossimi giorni.



Speriamo resti Allegri alla Juve, meglio lui di Conte.


----------



## Capitan T (11 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Speriamo resti Allegri alla Juve, meglio lui di Conte.



personalmente temo che le notizie uscite in questi giorni non siano totalmente campate per aria..


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2019)

*Anche Marca conferma: Zidane nuovo allenatore del Real Madrid. In serata l'annuncio.*


----------



## MarcoG (11 Marzo 2019)

pensavo di aver aperto un topic di qualche anno fa...


----------



## Pampu7 (11 Marzo 2019)

Tanto valeva restare caro Zidane invece di entrare in corsa così le colpe sono degli altri


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Bomba lanciata pochi minuti fa da Josep Pedrerol, giornalista di El Chiringuito TV, canale molto vicino al Real Madrid. Il nuovo allenatore del Real sarà Zidane, annuncio nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> *Anche Marca conferma: Zidane nuovo allenatore del Real Madrid. In serata l'annuncio.*



Un pazzo.


----------



## varvez (11 Marzo 2019)

Conte-Guardiola a Torino. Sono dolori in ogni caso per le altre (per noi ma soprattutto per l'Inter se si prende Allegri)


----------



## iceman. (11 Marzo 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Conte-Guardiola a Torino. Sono dolori in ogni caso per le altre (per noi ma soprattutto per l'Inter se si prende Allegri)



Guardiola ha detto di voler restare a Manchester.


----------



## MarcoG (11 Marzo 2019)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Tanto valeva restare caro Zidane invece di entrare in corsa così le colpe sono degli altri



... esattamente. Ha fatto il furbacchione. Dalla vetta raggiunta era chiaro che la baracca stava per implodere. E' scappato (come Cristiano), ha fatto crollare tutto, ora appare come salvatore. 

Ma ha fatto un errore di fondo. La fine di un ciclo non permette un ritorno immediato, ma un ciclo secondario a basso profilo e lui non è l'allenatore giusto per questo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Marzo 2019)

ma non avevano preso mou 3 giorni fa?????????????????????

mi son perso qualcosa si vede..........


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Marzo 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> ... esattamente. Ha fatto il furbacchione. Dalla vetta raggiunta era chiaro che la baracca stava per implodere. E' scappato (come Cristiano), ha fatto crollare tutto, ora appare come salvatore.
> 
> Ma ha fatto un errore di fondo. La fine di un ciclo non permette un ritorno immediato, ma un ciclo secondario a basso profilo e lui non è l'allenatore giusto per questo.



son d'accordo, non capisco questo ritorno


----------



## Jino (11 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche Marca conferma: Zidane nuovo allenatore del Real Madrid. In serata l'annuncio.*



Questo è un genio. Ha lasciato quando sapeva che da un punto di vista motivazionale avrebbe fallito, quando sapeva Ronaldo voleva andarsene. Rientra ora per finire con dignità, con uno spogliatoio dalla sua parte, con un grande mercato estivo per ripartire con un nuovo ciclo. Questo è un genio signori.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Un pazzo.



Il suo commercialista probabilmente no


----------



## juventino (11 Marzo 2019)

È la nostra caporetto. Dovevamo affrettarci a firmarlo, anche a costo di annunciarlo con Allegri ancora in sella. Max non resterà con noi un altro anno per varie ragioni, ma adesso chi caspio prendiamo? Per migliorare le uniche opzioni erano Zizou, Guardiola o Simeone. Adesso faremo per forza un passo indietro.



iceman. ha scritto:


> Guardiola ha detto di voler restare a Manchester.



Premesso che non credo venga da noi, ma Pep non avrebbe mai dichiarato di aver firmato per un altro club, soprattutto adesso che è in corsa per Premier e Champions.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (11 Marzo 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Bomba lanciata pochi minuti fa da Josep Pedrerol, giornalista di El Chiringuito TV, canale molto vicino al Real Madrid. Il nuovo allenatore del Real sarà Zidane, annuncio nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> *Anche Marca conferma: Zidane nuovo allenatore del Real Madrid. In serata l'annuncio.*



Dai dai che ronaldo torna a madrid 
Comunque la gran parte degli juventini e' scossa da questa notizia, perche' si aspettavano zidane sulla panchina , ora corrono il rischio di tenersi l'odiato allegri o l'arrivo di conte , disprezzato in egual misura.


----------



## juventino (11 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Un pazzo.



No, semplicemente non ha più grossi interessi a fare una grande carriera da allenatore. D’altronde come biasimarlo: ha già vinto 3 Champions.


----------



## ignaxio (11 Marzo 2019)

ma non è che fa da traghettatore fino a fine anno? solo così avrebbe senso.


----------



## 7vinte (11 Marzo 2019)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> ma non è che fa da traghettatore fino a fine anno? solo così avrebbe senso.



Dubito che Zidane faccia da traghettatore. Anche perché, a quel punto, bastava mantenere Solari. Tanto sono fuori da Champions e Coppa del Re, in Campionato dietro di 11 punti. Che senso avrebbe?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Marzo 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Conte-Guardiola a Torino. Sono dolori in ogni caso per le altre (per noi ma soprattutto per l'Inter se si prende Allegri)



ieri brambati alle sette gold diceva che gli è arrivata voce su deschamps


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (11 Marzo 2019)

E gli juventini muti.


----------



## Andris (11 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma non avevano preso mou 3 giorni fa?????????????????????
> 
> mi son perso qualcosa si vede..........



pure io,ma non tre giorni fa quando ancora poche ore fa ogni portale è pieno di articoli su Mourinho al Real ed oggi sarebbe dovuta arrivare la firma ufficiale.
non vorrei ci siano stati i veterani dello spogliatoio a preferire Zidane per restare o Perez pensare sia più probabile rimangano in estate con lui invece che con il portoghese.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Marzo 2019)

Assurdo.


----------



## Didaco (11 Marzo 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Bomba lanciata pochi minuti fa da Josep Pedrerol, giornalista di El Chiringuito TV, canale molto vicino al Real Madrid. Il nuovo allenatore del Real sarà Zidane, annuncio nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> *Anche Marca conferma: Zidane nuovo allenatore del Real Madrid. In serata l'annuncio.*



Incredibile amisci!


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Marzo 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Conte-Guardiola a Torino. Sono dolori in ogni caso per le altre (per noi ma soprattutto per l'Inter se si prende Allegri)



In questo momento in italia la Juve vincerebbe anche allenata da Zaccheroni..non vedo cosa ci cambi..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Marzo 2019)

Ottimo, avevo paura di vederlo alla Juve


----------



## mandraghe (11 Marzo 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Bomba lanciata pochi minuti fa da Josep Pedrerol, giornalista di El Chiringuito TV, canale molto vicino al Real Madrid. Il nuovo allenatore del Real sarà Zidane, annuncio nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> *Anche Marca conferma: Zidane nuovo allenatore del Real Madrid. In serata l'annuncio.*





Mah. I ritorni quasi mai son positivi. Dopo 3 Champions consecutive è quasi impossibile fare meglio, vedremo. Ovviamente Florentino questa estate rifarà la squadra, probabilmente prenderà Hazard e/o Kane e manderà via qualche senatore come Bale e/o Marcelo.

Comunque Zidane ha tutto da perdere, ma evidentemente lo spogliatoio non voleva Mourinho, quindi Ramos ha vinto il braccio di ferro con Florentino.


----------



## Pampu7 (11 Marzo 2019)

è ufficiale


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Marzo 2019)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> E gli juventini muti.



bla bla bla tutti aspetto lorohhhhhhhhhh


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Bomba lanciata pochi minuti fa da Josep Pedrerol, giornalista di El Chiringuito TV, canale molto vicino al Real Madrid. Il nuovo allenatore del Real sarà Zidane, annuncio nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> *Anche Marca conferma: Zidane nuovo allenatore del Real Madrid. In serata l'annuncio.
> 
> Arrivata l’ufficialita *



.


----------



## Snake (11 Marzo 2019)

per tornare al Real Zidane deve aver avuto grosse garanzie sul mercato, Florentino questa estate fa i fuochi d'artificio


----------



## sacchino (11 Marzo 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Bomba lanciata pochi minuti fa da Josep Pedrerol, giornalista di El Chiringuito TV, canale molto vicino al Real Madrid. Il nuovo allenatore del Real sarà Zidane, annuncio nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> *Anche Marca conferma: Zidane nuovo allenatore del Real Madrid. In serata l'annuncio.
> 
> Arrivata l’ufficialita *



Quindi Mourinho va alla Juve?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (11 Marzo 2019)

Sicuramente Perez gli ha garantito l'acquisto di Neymar e di rifondare un nuovo ciclo. Sicuro come l'oro


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Marzo 2019)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Quindi Mourinho va alla Juve?



Torna all'Inter


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Bomba lanciata pochi minuti fa da Josep Pedrerol, giornalista di El Chiringuito TV, canale molto vicino al Real Madrid. Il nuovo allenatore del Real sarà Zidane, annuncio nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> *Anche Marca conferma: Zidane nuovo allenatore del Real Madrid. In serata l'annuncio.
> 
> Arrivata l’ufficialita *



Può anche rifondare la Rosa, ma per me Zidane ha finito il suo ciclo a Madrid. Ha vinto 3 Champions in 3 anni, anche per una questione di numeri, non puoi vincere sempre.


----------



## mabadi (11 Marzo 2019)

E se alla fine Mourinho andasse alla Rubentus?


----------



## ispanicojon7 (11 Marzo 2019)

Se Zidane rifondasse il real in toto, mi auguro che il milan provi l'impossibile per Isco ove andasse sul mercato..., giocatore che rivolterebbe il nostro centrocampo .


----------



## juventino (11 Marzo 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Se Zidane rifondasse il real in toto, mi auguro che il milan provi l'impossibile per isco ove andasse sul mercato..., giocatore che rivolterebbe il nostro centrocampo .



Zidane non venderà mai Isco. Ad uscire saranno i vecchi come Marcelo, Bale, Benzema e Modric.


----------



## Marilson (11 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Un pazzo.



le finestre riscaldate non hanno mai funzionato. E' un pazzo si, eccome. Se fallisce, che per i tifosi del Real Madrid significa non vincere almeno un trofeo tra Liga e Champions, lo insulteranno. Noi tifosi del Milan avevamo questo in comune con quelli del Real, non ci accontentavamo di arrivare secondi. Ora esulteremo per una qualificazione alla Champions se ci va bene, che amarezza.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (11 Marzo 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Zidane non venderà mai Isco. Ad uscire saranno i vecchi come Marcelo, Bale, Benzema e Modric.



Lo so , infatti ho utilizzato il condizionale comunque leggevo che e' in rotta di brutto con perez , una piccola flebile speranza lasciamela 

I vecchietti spompati e iperpagati non ci servono rosa .


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Marzo 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> per tornare al Real Zidane deve aver avuto grosse garanzie sul mercato, Florentino questa estate fa i fuochi d'artificio



Penso ai nomi di Salah, De Ligt, Pogba, Eriksen, Hazard e Kane..


----------



## sacchino (11 Marzo 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> per tornare al Real Zidane deve aver avuto grosse garanzie sul mercato, Florentino questa estate fa i fuochi d'artificio



Non solo acquists, gli ha garantito pure l'epurazione che voleva lo scorso anno.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (11 Marzo 2019)

Marilson ha scritto:


> le finestre riscaldate non hanno mai funzionato. E' un pazzo si, eccome. Se fallisce, che per i tifosi del Real Madrid significa non vincere almeno un trofeo tra Liga e Champions, lo insulteranno. Noi tifosi del Milan avevamo questo in comune con quelli del Real, non ci accontentavamo di arrivare secondi. Ora esulteremo per una qualificazione alla Champions se ci va bene, che amarezza.


Ma non diciamo fesserie.
i tifosi del real sono inqualificabili e grazie a dio non siamo come quei mestruati.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (11 Marzo 2019)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> ma non è che fa da traghettatore fino a fine anno? solo così avrebbe senso.



ma perchè lol


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2019)

Marilson ha scritto:


> le finestre riscaldate non hanno mai funzionato. E' un pazzo si, eccome. Se fallisce, che per i tifosi del Real Madrid significa non vincere almeno un trofeo tra Liga e Champions, lo insulteranno. Noi tifosi del Milan avevamo questo in comune con quelli del Real, non ci accontentavamo di arrivare secondi. Ora esulteremo per una qualificazione alla Champions se ci va bene, che amarezza.



.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (11 Marzo 2019)

*
Zidane: "Un ritorno di Cristiano? Qui ha fatto la storia, ma non è il momento di parlarne"

Zinedine Zidane è tornato sulla panchina del Real Madrid. Per lui prima conferenza stampa da nuovo allenatore dei Blancos. A prendere la parola per primo, però, è stato il presidente Florentino Perez: "Non abbiamo ottenuto i risultati che ci aspettavamo. Voglio comunque ringraziare Solari, perché ha dimostrato fedeltà al club fino all'ultimo. Ama il Real Madrid e il suo impegno è indiscutibile. Oggi diamo il benvenuto a Zidane, si assume la responsabilità in un momento difficile. Se è qui con noi è perché ama questo club. E' il miglior allenatore al mondo e torna al Real, rappresenta la grandezza di questa squadra".

Dopo il presidente, ecco Zizou: "Quando mi ha chiamato Florentino È un giorno speciale per tutti. Sono molto felice di tornare a casa. Voglio lavorare per permettere alla squadra di essere dove merita. Le sensazioni sono buone. Credo che il club necessiti di un cambiamento dopo aver vinto tutto. Dopo otto mesi ho voglia di tornare a fare il mio lavoro. E' una grande responsabilità. Ho giocato e vinto con questa maglia: non dimentico le vittorie conquistate, ma anche gli errori commessi. Ho intenzione di dare tutto per fare il bene di questa squadra. Abbiamo undici partite di campionato da giocare e dobbiamo finire bene la stagione".


Zidane si è poi soffermato sull'addio alla fine della scorsa stagione: "Era necessario che andassi via. Ho pensato che dopo due anni e mezzo di vittorie era giusto dire addio. Altre squadre mi hanno chiamato, ma ho rifiutato. Volevo tornare al Real. Quando il presidente mi ha chiamato non ho potuto dire di no. Non sono felice di come stiano andando le cose, l'unica cosa da fare ora è capire cosa manca ai giocatori per fare bene".

Interpellato su un possibile ritorno di Cristiano Ronaldo a Madrid, Zidane ha risposto così: "Non è il momento di parlare di un ritorno di Ronaldo. Ora ci sono 11 partite e a quelle penseremo. Il prossimo anno, vedremo. Sapete cosa ha fatto qui Cristiano, è entrato nella storia di questo club e questo non lo cambierà nessuno. Però non è il momento di parlare di queste cose".
*


----------



## ibracadabra9 (11 Marzo 2019)

.


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Bomba lanciata pochi minuti fa da Josep Pedrerol, giornalista di El Chiringuito TV, canale molto vicino al Real Madrid. Il nuovo allenatore del Real sarà Zidane, annuncio nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> *Anche Marca conferma: Zidane nuovo allenatore del Real Madrid. In serata l'annuncio.
> 
> ...


*

.*


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Marzo 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mah. I ritorni quasi mai son positivi. Dopo 3 Champions consecutive è quasi impossibile fare meglio, vedremo. Ovviamente Florentino questa estate rifarà la squadra, probabilmente prenderà Hazard e/o Kane e manderà via qualche senatore come Bale e/o Marcelo.
> 
> Comunque Zidane ha tutto da perdere, ma evidentemente lo spogliatoio non voleva Mourinho, quindi Ramos ha vinto il braccio di ferro con Florentino.



Hazard x 2 anni è blindato
non perché lui voglia rimanere a tutti i costi
oppure perchè incedibile 

semplicemente il Chelsea avrà 0 movimenti in entrata x i prossimi 2 anni 
nessun club molla un titolare indiscusso x avere in cambio nulla


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Marzo 2019)

mabadi ha scritto:


> E se alla fine Mourinho andasse alla Rubentus?



Mourinho andrebbe solo all inter


----------



## 7vinte (11 Marzo 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Hazard x 2 anni è blindato
> non perché lui voglia rimanere a tutti i costi
> oppure perchè incedibile
> 
> ...


Hanno preso Pulisic prima del blocco per sostituirlo


----------



## Andris (11 Marzo 2019)

comunque ha confermato di aver ricevuto altre offerte,quindi rispetto a qualche giorno fa la situazione si è capovolta: ha rifiutato la juve sicuramente e forse altre (psg magari),non più il real

e tanto per gradire 16 milioni di stipendio,il doppio di quanto prendeva prima.


----------



## MarcoG (11 Marzo 2019)

Di certo ci sarà un mercato molto forte del Real che è anche in attivo di bilancio. Non mi aspetto un ritorno di Ronaldo ma terrei d'occhio Neymar e non mi meraviglierei di una nuova alleanza con i francesi.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Marzo 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> per tornare al Real Zidane deve aver avuto grosse garanzie sul mercato, Florentino questa estate fa i fuochi d'artificio



Qualcosa faranno di certo, ma la rivoluzione non è lo stile di Zidane.
Recupererà i vecchi invece e sistemerà lo spogliatoio che è una polveriera, basti pensare che Isco Asensio e Marcelo non vedono il campo da mesi.
Zidane ripartirà prima di tutto da questo, per capire cosa sia successo e su chi contare per il futuro. Riporterà ambizione e serenità.
Poi sicuramente faranno qualche acquisto, ma non aspettatevi chissà cosa.


----------



## Snake (11 Marzo 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Qualcosa faranno di certo, ma la rivoluzione non è lo stile di Zidane.
> Recupererà i vecchi invece e sistemerà lo spogliatoio che è una polveriera, basti pensare che Isco Asensio e Marcelo non vedono il campo da mesi.
> Zidane ripartirà prima di tutto da questo, per capire cosa sia successo e su chi contare per il futuro. Riporterà ambizione e serenità.
> Poi sicuramente faranno qualche acquisto, ma non aspettatevi chissà cosa.



non sono convinto, dopo una stagione del genere sono obbligati a fare mercato pesante e storicamente florentino ha sempre agito così, anche per una questione di immagine, poi che Zidane cerchi di recuperare qualcuno dei suoi fedelissimi ci sta ma non è credibile che si presentino con lo stesso core, sarebbe un fallimento annunciato secondo me, quando un ciclo è finito è finito, c'è poco da fare. devono soprattutto prendere un giocatore che rimpiazzi Ronaldo e che riporti entusiasmo nella piazza anche se ne esistono solo 3 di quel livello e uno gioca a Barcellona e gli altri due nella prigione di Parigi...


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Marzo 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> non sono convinto, dopo una stagione del genere sono obbligati a fare mercato pesante e storicamente florentino ha sempre agito così, anche per una questione di immagine, poi che Zidane cerchi di recuperare qualcuno dei suoi fedelissimi ci sta ma non è credibile che si presentino con lo stesso core, sarebbe un fallimento annunciato secondo me, quando un ciclo è finito è finito, c'è poco da fare. devono soprattutto prendere un giocatore che rimpiazzi Ronaldo e che riporti entusiasmo nella piazza anche se ne esistono solo 3 di quel livello e uno gioca a Barcellona e gli altri due nella prigione di Parigi...



L'ultimo Galacticos è stato James ormai 5 anni fa, l'anno prima era stato Bale.
Quel Florentino è roba del passato ormai.

Intanto hanno preso Rodrygo del Santos per 45 milioni, dopo Vinicius per oltre 60. Questi sono i colpi di mercato che fa il Real ultimamente.
Mi aspetto qualche altro giovane tipo De Ligt o altri dalla Liga, ma per me chi si aspetta Neymar o Hazard o colpi simili resterà deluso.
Penso che soprattutto rimetteranno in carreggiata quelli che ci sono. Asensio, per esempio, è uno degli astri nascenti del calcio mondiale, non importa che guardino tanto in giro...

Dimenticavo, hanno preso Brahim Diaz, diciottenne del Manchester City, pupillo di Guardiola.


----------



## Snake (12 Marzo 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> L'ultimo Galacticos è stato James ormai 5 anni fa, l'anno prima era stato Bale.
> Quel Florentino è roba del passato ormai.
> 
> Intanto hanno preso Rodrygo del Santos per 45 milioni, dopo Vinicius per oltre 60. Questi sono i colpi di mercato che fa il Real ultimamente.
> ...



se non li prendono è perchè non glieli danno. Quando vinci 4 champions in 5 anni non c'è alcun interesse ad andare sul mercato a prendere big a maggior ragione avendo un giocatore egocentrico come Ronaldo, mi pare che la situazione ora sia differente dato che vengono dalla peggior annata dell'era Perez e Ronaldo e i 50 gol che garantiva ogni stagione non ci sono più.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Marzo 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> se non li prendono è perchè non glieli danno. Quando vinci 4 champions in 5 anni non c'è alcun interesse ad andare sul mercato a prendere big a maggior ragione avendo un giocatore egocentrico come Ronaldo, mi pare che la situazione ora sia differente dato che vengono dalla peggior annata dell'era Perez e Ronaldo e i 50 gol che garantiva ogni stagione non ci sono più.



Certo, hai ragione, ma questo non significa necessariamente che andranno a prendere grandi nomi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Marzo 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Qualcosa faranno di certo, ma la rivoluzione non è lo stile di Zidane.
> Recupererà i vecchi invece e sistemerà lo spogliatoio che è una polveriera, basti pensare che Isco Asensio e Marcelo non vedono il campo da mesi.
> Zidane ripartirà prima di tutto da questo, per capire cosa sia successo e su chi contare per il futuro. Riporterà ambizione e serenità.
> Poi sicuramente faranno qualche acquisto, ma non aspettatevi chissà cosa.



Dopo una stagione simile e con parte dei campioni ormai al capolinea (Bale, Modric e Benzema per me salutano) qualche big lo prendono sicuro..poi vediamo chi gli vendono ma attenzione che al Real nessuno dice no..
Per me faranno un mercato da 300-350 milioni..tanto con alcune cessioni di vecchie glorie recuperano 150 milioni in men che non si dica..
Poi vediamo sta storia di CR7..


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dopo una stagione simile e con parte dei campioni ormai al capolinea (Bale, Modric e Benzema per me salutano) qualche big lo prendono sicuro..poi vediamo chi gli vendono ma attenzione che al Real nessuno dice no..
> Per me faranno un mercato da 300-350 milioni..tanto con alcune cessioni di vecchie glorie recuperano 150 milioni in men che non si dica..
> Poi vediamo sta storia di CR7..



Benzema ha rinnovato e a breve lo farà Modric.
L'unico veramente in bilico è Marcelo ma con Zidane è probabile che rinnovi anche lui.
Al Real sono molto bravi, vedrai che il rinnovamento sarà graduale in più stagioni, inseriranno tanti giovani come Asensio e Vinicius da far crescere alle spalle dei campioni un rinnovamento senza traumi.

Qualche grande colpo lo faranno, ma non i fuochi di artificio o acquisti mediatici tanto per fare.

300 milioni è difficile prevedere... dipende se elementi come Mbappe o Salah saranno trattabili o meno, altrimenti non credo.
Casomai c'è il capitolo Lewandowski tutto da scrivere se non rinnova.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Marzo 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Bomba lanciata pochi minuti fa da Josep Pedrerol, giornalista di El Chiringuito TV, canale molto vicino al Real Madrid. Il nuovo allenatore del Real sarà Zidane, annuncio nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> Anche Marca conferma: Zidane nuovo allenatore del Real Madrid. In serata l'annuncio.
> 
> ...


 Zidane è la dimostrazione che non è necessario avere "esperienza" come il 99% degli italiani pensa x allenare una squadra


----------



## MarcoG (12 Marzo 2019)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Zidane è la dimostrazione che non è necessario avere "esperienza" come il 99% degli italiani pensa x allenare una squadra



Beh insomma. E' Zidane, uno dei più forti centrocampisti di tutti i tempi. Non è uno non cresciuto a pane e calcio. Credo conti anche questa come esperienza.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Marzo 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Benzema ha rinnovato e a breve lo farà Modric.
> L'unico veramente in bilico è Marcelo ma con Zidane è probabile che rinnovi anche lui.
> Al Real sono molto bravi, vedrai che il rinnovamento sarà graduale in più stagioni, inseriranno tanti giovani come Asensio e Vinicius da far crescere alle spalle dei campioni un rinnovamento senza traumi.
> 
> ...


Il Real si e fatto morire come abbiamo fatto noi non andando a rinnovare per tempo..questi sono i risultati non è neanche un problema di giocatori ma di motivazioni che dopo aver vinto 3 Champions non hai più, e quella non si può comprare da nessuna parte


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Marzo 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Benzema ha rinnovato e a breve lo farà Modric.
> L'unico veramente in bilico è Marcelo ma con Zidane è probabile che rinnovi anche lui.
> Al Real sono molto bravi, vedrai che il rinnovamento sarà graduale in più stagioni, inseriranno tanti giovani come Asensio e Vinicius da far crescere alle spalle dei campioni un rinnovamento *senza traumi*.
> 
> ...



mmm be quest'anno il trauma lo hanno avuto eccome. e se rinnoveranno a questa gente qui secondo me di traumi ne avranno altri. i giovani non hanno il livello dei vecchi. per me devono spendere. questi non si accontentano di arrivare 4i è...

non capisco come possano pensare a CR7 ancora... un mega colpo lo faranno la davanti. kane?


----------



## MarcoG (12 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mmm be quest'anno il trauma lo hanno avuto eccome. e se rinnoveranno a questa gente qui secondo me di traumi ne avranno altri. i giovani non hanno il livello dei vecchi. per me devono spendere. questi non si accontentano di arrivare 4i è...
> 
> non capisco come possano pensare a CR7 ancora... un mega colpo lo faranno la davanti. kane?



Ho la sensazione, ma sensazione, che il prossimo anno avrà come obiettivo il campionato. So che è pensare in piccolo per i blancos, ma credo che Zidane, visto Perez prostrato a 90, abbia chiarito ogni aspetto di una lenta risalita. Non mi spiego altrimenti come possa avere accettato.


----------



## juventino (12 Marzo 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Ho la sensazione, ma sensazione, che il prossimo anno avrà come obiettivo il campionato. So che è pensare in piccolo per i blancos, ma credo che Zidane, visto Perez prostrato a 90, abbia chiarito ogni aspetto di una lenta risalita. Non mi spiego altrimenti come possa avere accettato.



C’è un piccolo problema: la piazza di Madrid. I tifosi del Real sono i più esigenti al mondo, non gli basta lo scudettino (come i miei compagni di tifo).


----------

